# Poll - Browser versus Tapatalk



## Silver

Hi all

*Please take a moment to answer this poll and add any comments you need to below*.

We all have unique tastes when it comes to viewing forums.

We are trying to get a feeling for how many use Tapatalk. And whether you use it on occasion or exclusively. Versus a normal browser (eg Chrome, IE, Firefox etc)

It will help us in some of our planning for the year ahead. Relating to trying to improve the experience for all.

Thanks

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you cant see the poll on Tapatalk, please just post below.
The poll options are as follows:

*Only a normal Browser*
*Both, but MAINLY a normal Browser*
*Only Tapatalk*
*Both, but MAINLY Tapatalk*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

My choice in the poll was "Both, but MAINLY a normal browser"

I mainly use a normal browser - about 90% of the time.

I only use Tapatalk on my mobile when I need to upload pictures from my phone because it does the resizing so easily and seamlessly.

I use a normal browser mostly (on my PC and iPad) because I often need more functionality which is either not there in Tapatalk or its easier and more familiar to access using a normal browser. Granted, some of that is for admin/mod duties. I also prefer the way things look in a normal browser and being able to see stats on the members etc.

Also much easier to use a normal browser to tag members because it brings up the list of members after typing the first three letters. 

How about you? Please let us know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Same as you Hi Ho @Silver. Exclusively on my PC unless I'm out and about.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

Even when I am out and about, I use a normal browser on my phone to read or make a short reply

I only use Tapatalk if I need to upload a photo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes

I use browser only. I did use tapatalk before and still have it, but don't use it anymore as the forum is always open in my phone's browser and just add another page for other stuff.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I use the browser on my phone 100% of the time, this way the forum looks like it should, everything is where it should be. I could never figure out that tapatalk thing.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dooky

Tapatalk only....therefore can't even vote on the poll

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

I can never understand how to find the threads in tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Akash

Use my phone browser. It works flawlessly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lol I am such a goose. Checked now and the poll is not visible on Tapatalk. Am typing this on Tapatalk now. 

So if you are reading this on Tapatalk - please post below. 

I will go put the poll options directly into the original post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Taytay

Browser on my phone almost exclusively. Tried Tapatalk but there was something that irritated me... For the life of me, can't remember what it was though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Dooky said:


> Tapatalk only....therefore can't even vote on the poll



Thanks for replying @Dooky

This is the problem. There are several things you cant do on Tapatalk:
- RSVP functionality
- polls
- tag suggestions after three letters (and tags are the cornerstone of a forum)
- rating icons

The above are just a few. The list goes on but is probably going to get worse as the forum software evolves and gets more sophisticated.

Hence this thread so we can plan accordingly...

Edit - added rating icons to the bulleted list thanks to @incredible_hullk - i forgot about that - lol


----------



## incredible_hullk

tapatalk is kak man....phone browser100%...then i give the okes deserved winner ratings

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PSySpin

I used to use tapatalk, the browser has a bit functionality and is more easier to use

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel

Mostly use browser on tablet, pc and phone. Only use Tapatalk to upload pics due to autoresizing. Tapatalk does have its benefits with regards to the notifications when you out and about and someone replies to a thread or mentions you though. Navigating in Tapatalk just feels a bit messy though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

gdigitel said:


> Mostly use browser on tablet, pc and phone. Only use Tapatalk to upload pics due to autoresizing. Tapatalk does have its benefits with regards to the notifications when you out and about and someone replies to a thread or mentions you though. Navigating in Tapatalk just feels a bit messy though



Thanks @gdigitel - that is helpful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DominionZA

Silver said:


> The poll options are as follows:
> 
> *Only a normal Browser*
> *Both, but MAINLY a normal Browser*
> *Only Tapatalk*
> *Both, but MAINLY Tapatalk*



3. Only Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

DominionZA said:


> 3. Only Tapatalk



Thanks @DominionZA 
Is there any specific reason you have not accessed the forum through a normal browser?
At least not on occasion?


----------



## boxerulez

4. For me.....

I prefer tapatalk over a crappy phone browser. I have an A7 and even on its 5 odd inch display the forum is just too tiny from phone browser.

At work I am on Firefox 100% of the work day so ecigssa is a pinned tab and browser is pinned in desktop.

Love tapatalk though amd always find what I need using the participated tab and if that fails I use search option.

Always have 

New Posts
Unread
Participated and
Subscribed as tab options in tapatalk.

Works a treat.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice

I tried tapatalk for a week. It confused and frustrated me for a week. So I deleted that rubbish and returned to browsing through Chrome on my phone and pc. 

*edit: the only really annoying thing on Chrome (phone) is that until the page isn't 100% loaded you can't click on anything as the page jumps as the final 1% loads and one ends up selecting a link that's 2 or 3 lines above the intended target

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Neptune

4. Mainly Tapatalk but Chrome when using my PC

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

4. Both, but MAINLY Tapatalk

Laptop at home died, mainly on Tapatalk, occasionally on PC at work.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rincewind

1. Browser only, had tapatalk installed for all of 30 minutes. Hated it. Uninstalled it.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## DominionZA

Silver said:


> Thanks @DominionZA
> Is there any specific reason you have not accessed the forum through a normal browser?
> At least not on occasion?


Typically when at my PC I am working or gaming. I do most of my reading on my phone, either laying in bed, on the crapper, or watching TV.

I also find Tapatalk easier to navigate.

Only real pain is not being able to take part in polls

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Silver if all the pointers above where to be moved to tapatalk would i use tapatalk; i dont think so. i find the web version easier for one to find new content. i feel tapatalk i designed if you know what you want to see. maybe i just dont know how to use it? dunno

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gersh

Tapatalk mainly (because it's more convenient as I'm always on my phone) ,,,and sometimes the browser (when I'm not not out and about) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaheed

Tapatalk only. Find its easier than browser

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver if all the pointers above where to be moved to tapatalk would i use tapatalk; i dont think so. i find the web version easier for one to find new content. i feel tapatalk i designed if you know what you want to see. maybe i just dont know how to use it? dunno



Thanks @incredible_hullk 

There is no doubt that the best experience for this forum is using a normal browser on a slightly larger screen - ie a large mobile or a tablet or PC.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

100% browser on PC, tablet and phone. I do not use taptalk for any forums I am active on as I find it way too limiting and frankly I don,t see the point of it.

Regards

Edit: Used TT for about a week before removing it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the feedback so far - much appreciated

If the forum had a nice elegant way to upload and at the same time easily resize pics from the phone (to three size options like Tapatalk does) then I would never need to use Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

Hi @Silver, I Just upload and paste pics using the "Thumbnail" option which crops everything to a nice usable size (I think). Have you tried this option? Or is it the amount of data used you are trying to limit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> Hi @Silver, I Just upload and paste pics using the "Thumbnail" option which crops everything to a nice usable size (I think). Have you tried this option? Or is it the amount of data used you are trying to limit?



I hear you @Raindance 
But it still uploads a fairly large image so when I want to do a multi image post I like making them a bit smaller.
Maybe i should try again because i havent tried it for a long time. Thanks


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> I hear you @Raindance
> But it still uploads a fairly large image so when I want to do a multi image post I like making them a bit smaller.
> Maybe i should try again because i havent tried it for a long time. Thanks


Having two or three more size options would be nice now you mention it...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## arbdullah

Tapatalk 99% of the time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Silver 
I only use my phone to get onto ecigssa that way dont ever need to sit behind a pc just have my phone by my side always.

I use a app called opera mini as my web browser and it works 100% everything is as it should be and doesnt use as much data while browsing the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I use both equally.

Browser at work, and browser on iPad and laptop at home when the kids aren't hogging those.

But since my Samsung S6 is always in for repairs, I need to use Tapatalk on this shitty small Huawei.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

You can set up Tapatalk to view threads you want. Its quite user-friendly once set up, but it is missing key features. Which is a pain.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom

4. Both, but MAINLY Tapatalk

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DS_vaper

Only tapatalk it helps me allot with the chat groups I follow and sub forums

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Hmm I got my Samsung back, and using Chrome, it works beautifully.

I was using Opera Mini before and I found it a bit clumsy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape0206

I use tapatalk exclusively.. Only real problem i have is that i cant edit my sale title once its sold.. I cant add the prefix

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Vape0206 said:


> I use tapatalk exclusively.. Only real problem i have is that i cant edit my sale title once its sold.. I cant add the prefix
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Thanks for mentioning it @Vape0206 
That's another thing - not being able to edit thread prefixes...
Have you tried using a normal browser?


----------



## Vape0206

Silver said:


> Thanks for mentioning it @Vape0206
> That's another thing - not being able to edit thread prefixes...
> Have you tried using a normal browser?


No i haven't.. Im sure it would work on a normal browser using my pc.. But im mostly on the road and tapatalk is just much easier to use on my phone 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Vape0206 said:


> No i haven't.. Im sure it would work on a normal browser using my pc.. But im mostly on the road and tapatalk is just much easier to use on my phone
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



If you haven't ever used the forum with a normal browser - then give it a try 
I think you will be pleasantly surprised. 

It just needs a bit more screen space, so the bigger the phone the better


----------



## Vape0206

Silver said:


> If you haven't ever used the forum with a normal browser - then give it a try
> I think you will be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> It just needs a bit more screen space, so the bigger the phone the better


Lol will be getting a new phone soon. Maybe it will help

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak

Prefer browser, but Tapatalk is awesome when on the move.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I used to use Tapatalk, but i just dont like the feel and experience of the app, so ive reverted back to only using Chrome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 121177



howzit bro, where did you get this ?


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> howzit bro, where did you get this ?


I saw it in the App Store just now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 121177



howzit bro, where did you get this ?


Paul33 said:


> I saw it in the App Store just now



ok cool, because checked the play store (android) and dont find it, will check again

are you using it ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 121177



howzit bro, where did you get this ?


vicTor said:


> howzit bro, where did you get this ?
> 
> 
> ok cool, because checked the play store (android) and dont find it, will check again
> 
> are you using it ?



I see it mentions the app only for IOS, damn !

and available in English AND Arabic !!

...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> howzit bro, where did you get this ?
> 
> 
> ok cool, because checked the play store (android) and dont find it, will check again
> 
> are you using it ?


I downloaded it but haven’t used it too much. 

I’m not a fan of change and have been using the website for so long.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 121177



Ok - must try this


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melis

Browser all the way


----------



## DominionZA

3. Only Tapatalk


----------



## Spyro

Tried the app. I'm also too accustomed to the browser to switch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Using it now to test. Wish it had a dark theme or mode.


----------



## DS_vaper

@Silver I use tapatalk only. Mainly because my work and social life has me out and about 90% of the time. Hope this helps

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

